# Aquarium Lights



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with using flourescent light strips from a hardware store instead of buying those specific aquarium fixtures? I was looking at places like home depot and lowes from something of this nature but I feel that the t8 strips they have just dont generate the wattage I would like. I have a planted tank but I wanted to see if I couldn't cut some expenses and go with a cheaper lighting alternative; or shoudl I just bite the bullite and buy some serious light setup for my 150 gal?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I found this.....

http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1770&product=tek-light-t5-3ft.-6-bulb

or

http://www.aquacave.com/tek-light-t-5-36-lightbr-fixture-4-x-39w-lampsbr-by-sunlight-supply-689.html

which this one looks pretty bad [email protected]@. I would go with option 4 on the bulb selection.

Does this look promising? However, its kina spensive.....


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i bought a 4' four bulb t8 light strip from menards for 35$. to me i think wattage doesnt matter. its the lumens im looking for. i got 4 6500k bulbs on and they are growing my plants really well


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a tek light on my 75gallon. Thing is freakin bright with only 2 bulbs. Your gonna need co2 with one of those. I have 2 48" shop lights on my 125 gallon and it works really well for low light plants.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

In the DIY section, theres a topic about building a ODNO shop light that i had great success with on multiple occasions.

The topic is called "Operation Overdrive"... i will look for a link.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

maknwar said:


> In the DIY section, theres a topic about building a ODNO shop light that i had great success with on multiple occasions.
> 
> The topic is called "Operation Overdrive"... i will look for a link.


Wow, awesome thank you!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought the legs for it, which are like $50. It would look cool and be cheaper if you could use the hangers it comes with and suspend it over the tank.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

maknwar said:


> I bought the legs for it, which are like $50. It would look cool and be cheaper if you could use the hangers it comes with and suspend it over the tank.


Are they ataggered or do they fit right over the aquarium? What is the foot print. I would def opt for hanging the lights if at all possible.


----------

